# Could magnesium be the cause of my flare-up?



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

I had a bad flare up today which was the worst I've had in a little while and for the past couple days haven't been feeling great. Well, I never feel properly well, but worse than usual. My bowel movements weren't great. I've been taking food supplements (vitamins, iron and omega 3) since friday and when I was searching the web on one of my frequent hunts for help earlier I came across something which said that IBS-D sufferers should avoid using supplements which had magnesium in them. Sure enough, when I looked at the labels on the multivitamins and iron, it said there was magnesium in both. Now I'm hopeful that this was the main cause of it since although I ate chicken pie and fries for dinner yesterday, I don't see that what I ate could have cause such a flare up. Can anyone help me'


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the chicken pie and fries could have enough fat to bother some people's IBS, but it could be the magnesium in the supplements as well. Sometimes in combination things that would be OK by themselves can cause big problems. Magnesium tends to loosen up the stools. Some supplements like iron and calcium do tend to be a bit constipating, so you may be able to handle some magnesium in supplements if you get the balance right.Some IBS-D types can be very sensitive to added magnesium so some people do need to really avoid it.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh yes indeedy. If I just look at a bottle of MOM I get the D urge. /exaggeration







But seriously, I'm super sensitive to it. Strangely, I have far less of a bad reaction to foods with high amounts of magnesium. Meds, supplements -yes! Not so much with foods, though.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm in the midst of a prolonged flare myself right now. I thought the magnesium supplement I was taking could have been the cause, but now I'm not sure. I stopped taking it for a few days and got only mild relief. I did, however, switch brands of magnesium recently and I did not have this flare prior to that. Still not sure the M is the cause, but it definitely could be exacerbating things.I'm probably going to quit it altogether since I eat a lot of foods that are high in M (spinach, etc.).


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

faze action, I think it was probably a combination of the supplement and something you ate, or perhaps the food you ate that are high in magnesium. I now think that was the case with me. Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I know that magnesium can cause issues, but I found a supplement of magnesium chloride that does not. I can take 3 tablets/day, total fo 1500 mg, and have no issue at all. They dissolve so fast, if you leave them on the counter they get soft from moisture in the air. About dime size and you have to swallow real fast or they taste horrible. I get bad leg cramps an dneed the supplemetn.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

whitescarf said:


> faze action, I think it was probably a combination of the supplement and something you ate, or perhaps the food you ate that are high in magnesium. I now think that was the case with me. Thanks everyone for your help


I think you're right, probably a combination of things. I haven't stopped taking the magnesium yet and this morning I had an almost normal bowel movement. I'm on week 2 of a gluten-free diet, so that may be helping. Will still probably cut down or stop the M though, since I do eat a lot of foods naturally high in it anyway.


----------

